# MA Craigslist (Worcester area) - 9 mo female



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/1019116292.html

german shepherd pup (Wocester area)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-02-03, 12:39PM EST



I am looking to find a good home for my female German shepherd puppy. “Rylee Von Norton” born May 23, 2008. Under 9 months old. She is absolutely fantastic ! Will steal your heart. Very sweet and lovable. Easy to train, NO BAD HABITS at all. Adoption fee does apply. Serious inquires only. Please email me with YOUR information/home situations and I will get back to you. 

Location: Wocester area


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Looks like they are keeping the little cutie


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

Let's hope this is good news.


----------

